# Horse found in field in Kent - a palomino? with darker eyes



## DuckToller (7 April 2010)

I just had this sent through to me on a horsewatch email, so thought it might be worth putting on here.  Apologies if anyone has posted it before. 

Possible stolen horse 

Dear Watch Member,
A horse has been found in a field in Kent which could be stolen from elsewhere. It is currently in a field with other gypsy horses, and looks out of place. I am trying to locate a legitimate owner, or someone who might be able to identify it as legitimately theirs.

Reason for suspecting it may have been stolen;

Horse is very friendly and is happy to approach you (possibly used to being handled)
Horse has had it's maine platted and is still currently platted.
When it first appeared the horse had fur marks around its neck where it has previously been wearing a turnout rug. It is not now wearing a rug.
The horse is wearing correct horse shoes.

Description of horse;

Horse is very friendly and is happy to approach you.
The horse is light coloured, possibly a palomino'.
The horse IS NOT freeze marked.
The horse is wearing horse shoes.
It could possibly be 7/8 years old but this is not confirmed
It has distinctive darker patches around both of its eyes.

Due to it being in a large field with other gypsy horses, it's health is slowly deteriorating and the quicker we can find its legitimate owner the quicker we can save it becoming diseased, infected or ill. IT now looks shabby due to not being looked after, but upon its arrival was clearly not a gypsy horse.

Any info gratefully received to PC 11967 Renshaw at Kent Police.
11967@kent.pnn.police.uk or tel 07870 252 786.

As soon as it is identified as stolen then it can be seized, but until then it will remain on the field and will continue to be at risk of further being stolen or moved, so a degree of urgency is therefore required.

If you need to reply by email click on my address here: karen.broad@herts.pnn.police.uk.
Regards,
Karen Broad 
Police Community Support Officer 
Horse Watch 
Email: karen.broad@herts.pnn.police.uk


----------



## Toffee44 (7 April 2010)

Cannot help you with indentification however just to note there are two horse sales in kent over the week, Raspberry Hill and Ashford Market.


----------



## charlie55 (8 April 2010)

Apparently there is one being held around Lower halstow too at the weekend!!


----------



## Toffee44 (8 April 2010)

charlie55 said:



			Apparently there is one being held around Lower halstow too at the weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

Raspberry Hill farm is in Sittingbourne thinks thats the same one as Lower Halstow is Sittinbourne. I posted about it a while back when I first heard about it.


----------



## britishbreeder (10 April 2010)

Sounds like its come straight out of the sale ring if its still plaited -


----------



## henryhorn (10 April 2010)

I agree, check the sale records, and you will likely find it's been purchased within the last week or two. 
Hardly likely to have been stolen if plaited, who plaits their horses all the time, more likely they have bought it and been too idle to remove them or rug it.
Has anyone actually left a note on the gate asking them to ring them?
Sometimes there are reasons for this sort of thing, when we moved here from 300 miles away we sent 13 of the horses ahead in the care of the farmer, local horsewatch searched the lists assuming because they varied from show jumpers to kids' ponies and broodmares they must be stolen..They didn't think to ask the farmer!


----------



## x_lou_x (11 April 2010)

or prehapes the owner has just plaited mane over so it lies on the correct side... i do that all the tme!


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (11 April 2010)

This post was reported in the new lounge on 08-04-10, 09:54 AM by PeterNatt
Subject: Important identification required on possibly stolen horse
You may want to read the replies too.

From the pictures I received the pony/horse was not plaited fully  seem to have one of those weird plaits!

People are asking their farriers if they recognise the pony/horse.

I don't know if there is an update on this - I guess the pony/horse is still in its field! I still haven't seen a palomino reported stolen/missing!


----------

